# Travel to US to visit girlfriend



## corkey (Sep 5, 2012)

hi all, i am travelling to USA in 4 weeks to visit my girlfriend who i have been with for over a year now. i have been to the US 3 times before, for no longer than 4 weeks each time to visit her. and each visit has been 6 months apart, which i spent back at home in australia. I was wondering what my chances are of being denied entry, i constantly worry about it because it wouldnt be a good thing to happen. do i tell them that im visiting my girlfriend? do i say im just on vacation? because ive been asked before who lives at the address i listed as staying at, and it will be my girlfriends address this time. i will also have an engagement ring on me, and if they find that they make think things are serious and i have no intention to leave. i can prove some ties i have back home.

do they deny entry on a regular basis??


----------



## cynt (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, that really depends of what are you gonna say, my advice to don't feel nervous, to don't be stressed and make the immigration officer think that you are NOT planning to stay for good or you are doing something odd, is basically say the truth, as simple as that. Tell the person that address is were my girlfriend lives, I'm coming to visit her while I've some days off. 
I saw that once a guy was asked about the address and phone number of the person who was welcoming him, the officer just grabbed the phone and call to confirm if it was real. Really depends of your mood, the mood of the immigration officer. 

Good luck,


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

have your proof of binding ties with you, answer questions truthfully, do not reinvent the wheel and prattle. enjoy your trip.


----------



## montybyrne (Jan 9, 2012)

Book a return ticket. If they find the ring just be up front. It might be a good idea though to tell them you intend you reside in AU with your GF (if that is the truth). If they question you further, just show them you have a job in AU pay rent still etc and that you have left 3 times before without problems.


----------



## Borgy21 (Nov 8, 2012)

Whatever you do, do not lie to the customs officer! In my opinion, say you are visiting your girlfriend. that should be all you have to say. As far as the ring goes, you need to be up front and do not lie about it.


----------



## g0ds1au3r (Dec 8, 2012)

If you lie and are found out then you could face problems getting a Visa in the future and you do not under any circumstances want to jeopardize that.

You do need a Return ticket and just incase bring stuff to prove you still have ties to your home country like a rental agreements, job contract, utility bills etc

Good luck with the proposal


----------



## masiddiqui (Dec 16, 2012)

Always answer direct and to the point while at any immigration and never lie, thats the key.


----------

